# Mummy is sooooooo demanding!!



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Here I am chilling out and settling down for a sleep after a lovely walk on a cold Sunday morning...










Cruel mummy sits down with her tea and calls my name, "Nina baby, come to mummy for cuddles..." I just about manage to lift my sleepy head...










Ok mummy, just cos I love you... I will come for a snuggle  But let me stretch first...



















That was lovely.. But back to my nap.. Zzzzzzzzzzzzzz 










Mummy says it's very difficult to resist a relaxed snuggly puppy


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Now that is one beautiful pup!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She is such a cute baby I love her fur it looks so soft and it falls so pretty on her face!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Lovely Ruth xx


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

What a perfect Sunday Can see why she is so hard to resist cuddling.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Nina is beautiful. He choosy I'd very unique looking. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> He choosy I'd very unique looking.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


?  ? Someone please help me decipher what this means?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Those are lovely pictures again ruth, and she looks so clean!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Nina is beautiful. He choosy I'd very unique looking.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





fairlie said:


> ?  ? Someone please help me decipher what this means?


Yes I would also welcome a translation! Massachusetts eh? Different lingo!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Those are lovely pictures again ruth, and she looks so clean!!


She's a very clean girl. She's very low maintenance!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

fairlie said:


> ?  ? Someone please help me decipher what this means?


I am going to make a new game. Guess what Donna thought she typed.....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> I am going to make a new game. Guess what Donna thought she typed.....
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I tried.. I cannot get it!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Nina is beautiful. He choosy I'd very unique looking.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Her coat is very unique looking
Maybe I should stop using Swype.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Her coat is very unique looking
> Maybe I should stop using Swype.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's so far off Donna!

What on earth is swype?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> That's so far off Donna!
> 
> What on earth is swype?


It is a keyboard that lets you drag your finger across the keys. It is supposed to learn your ways and adjust. Guess my ways are too crazy. of course I have to look at the keyboard so in not looking at what comes out. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Nina is beautiful. He choosy I'd very unique looking.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I thought you were trying to cryptically indicate you had a very bad cold or had just had a root canal!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> ?  ? Someone please help me decipher what this means?


Oh that made me laugh. - has Donna been having a pre Christmas sherry!! X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Oh that made me laugh. - has Donna been having a pre Christmas sherry!! X


God knows i am questioning my sanity.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> God knows i am questioning my sanity.


Have wine - it doesn't help with the questions - only the answers  x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Her coat is very unique looking
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I love her beautiful soft fluffy silky popcorn smelling coat!


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Beautiful beautiful silky soft snuggly puppy cuddles, awww not surprised you can't resist! I want a nina cuddle too! X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I looked at the sequence of pics and admired Nina's shiny locks, but then decided not to disturb Dot who was fast asleep.... maybe she is growing? She seemed very sleep today and this evening . Just as well I had Kiki Cuddlebug who never misses a snuggle opportunity


----------

